# Any recommendations on HDMI cables?



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I need to purchase some good HDMI cables for our upcoming home theater. How good are Bluerigger cables? I'm looking at around 35 feet, and I noticed that Bluerigger sells 35. I don't think 25 will be long enough for what I'm looking for.
Thanks!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

www.MonoPrice.com


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

^^^ What he said.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I'll 3rd that...I havent bought cables from anywhere else for literally 5 years.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

watch Fry's for deal of the week


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

i got a 50'er w/ built in amplifier from monoprice... works perfectly! and it was really priced to sell!!


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Any suggestions on which brand?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

any brand is OK if the cable don't degradate signal


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

The beauty if HDMI is that ether works and works perfectly, or it doesn't work. Buy any cable and plug it in. If you get a picture, you are good to go.


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

If you buy from Monoprice, it's all their house brand. Any of them should be fine. If you're concerned about the length, get the Redmere cables with the active repeater built in.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

FlyingDiver said:


> If you buy from Monoprice, it's all their house brand. Any of them should be fine. If you're concerned about the length, get the Redmere cables with the active repeater built in.


Thanks. I had heard Monoprice in the past, but I didn't realize it sold its own brand. The name sounds more like a warehouse not a product developer.


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

purtman said:


> Thanks. I had heard Monoprice in the past, but I didn't realize it sold its own brand. The name sounds more like a warehouse not a product developer.


I didn't realize it either, until recently. Good read: http://www.smartbusinessemag.com/apr2013/apr2013-OrangeCounty/0/0#&pageSet=0


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

I'd avoid those Monster cables and any HDMI cable priced higher than most. They advertise you get better picture quality and sound of which is not entirely (if at all) true. HDMI is HDMI; CNET did an interesting article on this that can be found googling: Why all HDMI cables are the same


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Gotta remember that we're in the digital age. On HDMI ALL signals are sent as Ones and Zeroes. A One does not go to a zero over a longer length of cable. It's either there or not.

The signal strength can get weaker over distance, but said distance, as I remember, is about 200 feet over a 'normal' HDMI cable.

As stated, buy the cheapest from Monoprice. If you get a signal you're good, otherwise send it back and get the Redmere.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

HDMI is rated at about 45 feet without boosting or EQ, but you can get them to work at longer distances with the right conditions. True HDMI compliance for passive cables stops about 45 feet.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

About the only thing I would add is if the TV is on an articulated wall arm and will be repositioned from time to time, you might want a better cable for being able to withstand the flexing. 

However (there is always a however, ain't there?) some of the really good looking cables are quite stiff and might noodge the TV out of alignment on you, so there is that to worry about too.


Go not to the elves for counsel for they shall say both yes and no

Gandalf


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

CCarncross said:


> HDMI is rated at about 45 feet without boosting or EQ, but you can get them to work at longer distances with the right conditions. True HDMI compliance for passive cables stops about 45 feet.


FYI.
extort from HDMI official site:


> Q. Does HDMI accommodate long cable lengths?
> 
> Yes. HDMI technology has been designed to use standard copper cable construction at long lengths. In order to allow cable manufacturers to improve their products through the use of new technologies, HDMI specifies the required performance of a cable but does not specify a maximum cable length. We have seen cables pass "Standard Cable" HDMI compliance testing at lengths of up to a maximum of 10 meters without the use of a repeater. It is not only the cable that factors into how long a cable can successfully carry an HDMI signal, the receiver chip inside the TV or projector also plays a major factor. Receiver chips that include a feature called "cable equalization" are able to compensate for weaker signals thereby extending the potential length of any cable that is used with that device.
> 
> ...


10m is eq 30 feet


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I have never tried monoprice for cables. Are they a reliable company ? I was on their website and the prices were great.. I just do not know about their shipping record and customer support.

Please let me know of your thoughts and experiences. 

Thanks

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the site is full of compliments to the company/site ...

Actually, you don't need to ask, just use Search and type "monoprice", you will get a lot of positive testimonials


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Monoprice's cables are great, and they're so cheap that, the next time I have to tear down my AV stack, I'm going to replace my current cables with their color-coded ones. :righton:


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

Reaper said:


> Monoprice's cables are great, and they're so cheap that, the next time I have to tear down my AV stack, I'm going to replace my current cables with color-coded ones. :righton:


I know what you mean. They also have such a good selection of cable lengths that it's fairly easy to get "custom" cables that fit exactly where you want them without excess coils getting in the way.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I know a lot of people have bragged on Monoprice. I have ordered other things from them, so I can vouch for them as a company and for other computer accessories... I just haven't bought their cables, but if I needed any I surely would consider it.

I have been using MediaBridge HDMI cables that I ordered through Amazon, and have had no problems with those and they are usually fairly inexpensive too.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Monoprice is great for many things including cables. I wouldn't buy shorter hdmi cables from anyone else unless I couldn't wait for the shipping. That being said at longer lengths (such as what you are looking at with 35 feet) you may want to consider something a bit better. Odds are they won't be an issue but if it would be hard to replace (such as in a wall or ceiling) it may be better to go with a better cable from the start. By no means should you ever feel the need to pay Monster prices though.


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

Monoprice offers multiple grades of HDMI cables, including RedMere active cables. I really doubt you could find a different vendor offering comparable cables (of whatever quality you want) for cheaper.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I've had to return one defective product (iPhone charge cord - connector fell apart). There was no issue and I got a replacement within a few days.

I vote for monoprice


----------



## Chris37 (Dec 29, 2010)

Is there any difference at all with HDMI cables and 3D HDMI cables or no? 

I have a 3D TV. I saw they have 3D HDMI cables or unless they are trying to get more money out of people saying its 3D but its the same thing anyway.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.pchcables.com/

Shameless plug for a local operation! Great for me as if I'm in town for work, they are about 15 minutes away. Awesome on hand selection!

With these prices I keep standard sizes and type (Ethernet Cat6, HDMI, etc) in "stock" at home for those projects that spring up.

Don "not sure how they compare but for me being able to go grab at lunch is a big plus" Bolton


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Chris37 said:


> Is there any difference at all with HDMI cables and 3D HDMI cables or no?
> 
> I have a 3D TV. I saw they have 3D HDMI cables or unless they are trying to get more money out of people saying its 3D but its the same thing anyway.
> 
> ...


Any HDMI cable listed as "High Speed" will work fine.


----------

